# Feeling utterly lost



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi everyone

I am 6dp5dt and I feel lost. This morning I woke up to find my (.)(.) are no longer sore. I have that af feeling not pains just that yucky feeling you get. I have had no pg symptoms this cycle at all. Any advice to rescue this tx?

Pat


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hugs pat,

Don't give up yet!!! There's plenty of us don't get any symptoms at all in the 2ww as you we'll know (and as you've probably told people yourself!) You're just going to have to hang tight for a few more days yet. When is your OTD?

    

There's some positive vibes to keep you going a bit longer   You've done all the hard work Hun, you've injected and collected and yet this is really the hardest stage of all because there's nothing you can do but wait it out .

X
Ducky


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't panic pat, I was exactly the same, 6dp5dt I felt totally normal, no symptoms. I did a test (far too early) and it was negative, was gutted even though I knew it was too early to test. Felt like af was coming for the next 2 days, then got a bfp! I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and still not really had any symptoms. Don't lose hope yet!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks girls just finding this tx so difficult. I am praying that it's 5th time lucky but just having an off day.


----------



## Mona74 (Jan 17, 2014)

Pat, I've been reading your posts and I feel so bad for you today. I hope you feel better later. It is so hard. Can you do anything to distract you today? Something nice?
Noelle, I'm so happy for you. I remember you from when I was cycling then. So happy to hear things are going well for you xx


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks mona, I still can't relax and enjoy it though, I keep convincing myself it will all go wrong. And I've moved out of the uk so no scan till 12 weeks... Going slowly mad! Hope you are ok, are you cycling again yet? Xx


----------



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello ladies pls help!
I am 3dp5dt from my frozen emby and can't pin down any classic symptom. 
Day of transfer (day 0), I was sweating at night white DH was sleeping peacefully in d duvet.
Day 1, a bit of flutter in my tommy like a very mild AF cramp and bloated at night and early hrs of the morning
Day 2, bloated again during the night and a kind of weakness on my right leg which disappeared after 2 hrs
Day 3, bloated a bit and still bloating and now having a bit of hey fever symptom- sneezing n sniffing.

Pls can someone send some pma my way. Will be interesting to know how others felt and the symptoms they had during their 2ww.

Thanks
Brown candy


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi brown candy. I have been told by plenty if lovely ladies that you can go through the entire 2ww without one symptom and get a BFP. Try not to worry easier said than done I know as I am 2 days away from my otd (which is 18 days past ec). Stay strong and positive x


----------



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

Patbaz thank you for encouraging me. I will try and stay strong.


----------

